# Venice Pier



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

Went to the Venice Pier yesterday.... wow - first time I was ever skunked there.... Does anyone know when the Spanish Mackerel show up.... I live in North Ft Myers... just moved back from the mountains in NC.... any reports on the fishing at the little pier in Bokeelia?....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Try again when the red tide is gone. I lived right there for 15 years. Red tide is killing everything. Didn't you see or smell the red tide?


----------

